# Nintendo Entertainment System is coming back as Nintendo Classic Mini on 11/11



## nxwing (Jul 14, 2016)

I think I'll buy it depending on the price. It'll be a good collectible


----------



## catlover007 (Jul 14, 2016)

the NES controller seem to be useable as Wii classic controller.

Are there already official NES styled classic controller available, I'm not sure?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

2 questions b4 buying: is there cart compatibility? Or just eshop-like web game store with digital copies? And would it be hackable?:-)


----------



## nxwing (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> 2 questions b4 buying: is there cart compatibility? Or jus


Looking at the image carefully, the flap doesn't seem to be liftable. Not sure though


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> 2 questions b4 buying: is there cart compatibility? Or just eshop-like web game store with digital copies? And would it be hackable?:-)



No. The picture above shows the system's scale.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

It wouldn't work with original cartridges because its a mini NES.
Hope they release a mini SNES.


----------



## -pm- (Jul 14, 2016)

And even if it would be liftable, I am pretty sure that no NES-Cartridge will ever fit.
But I wonder - as it states "preinstalled" - if one could install more games, via e.g. SD-Card or Wifi.
As it has save state compatibility ('players needn’t worry about losing any hard-earned progress either as each game has multiple suspend points, allowing them to start where they left off at a later time, no passwords needed.') there seems to be some kind of hypervisor operating-system-alike.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't believe it took Nintendo all this time to jump on the who!e mini classic console market. But I wonder why they held off from doing this for so long. I thought they wanted people to buy from their eshop. Either way, I NEED A SNES ONE PLEASE.


----------



## -pm- (Jul 14, 2016)

Harsky said:


> Can't believe it took Nintendo all this time to jump on the who!e mini classic console market. But I wonder why they held off from doing this for so long. I thought they wanted people to buy from their eshop. Either way, I NEED A SNES ONE PLEASE.


Didn't they concepted several official classic controller-alikes for Wii's Virtual Console for every supported system (even Genesis & co) while development but never released them and ended up with todays classic controller?
I am unsure but I think there was a picture with such beta devices floating around on the web.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

Hell... would be better to buy the original...
I think that it will really be un-cartridge-able, which leaves us with selected few options that nintendo will release for it... and also most probably it isnt snes so....


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh my god, this is like, the best thing ever! I do wonder if the games are emulated or run natively.


----------



## regnad (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Hell... would be better to buy the original...
> I think that it will really be un-cartridge-able, which leaves us with selected few options that nintendo will release for it... and also most probably it isnt snes so....



Well, except for the HDMI out


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

regnad said:


> Well, except for the HDMI out


If it wont be dirt cheap then you should better buy a wiiu(which has nes snes n64 gamecube and wii compatibility and also lotta other consoles) or wii (nes,snes,gamecube and its own wii library, and other homebrew emu's). They arent too pricy and the original wii is pretty small... or a (n)3ds which has nes/snes compatibility...
The wiiu has hdmi afaik and wii can be used with really cheep adapter to hdmi so... to me it looks pointless

Also u can use your phone with hdmi adapter and usb/bluetooth/wifi nes controller...


----------



## DHall243 (Jul 14, 2016)

If its more then a everdrive N8, count me out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

DHall243 said:


> If its more then a everdrive N8, count me out.


More what?


----------



## DHall243 (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> More what?


Money


----------



## BothyBhoy (Jul 14, 2016)

WiiU said:


> It wouldn't work with original cartridges because its a mini NES.
> Hope they release a mini SNES.


+1 definately......need a snes one...


----------



## nxwing (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> More what?


Just in case you didn't know, the Everdrive N8 is a flashcart for the NES


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Castlevania II: Simon's Quest just why does have that one why not the third game.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 14, 2016)

I kinda wish Nintendo would do that 30 cent NES game promotion again. I owned a Wii U since launch but at the time I wasn't fully aware how the promo worked and I thought you paid 30 cents and only kept the game for 30 days.

Weird they would celebrate the Famicom and not the NES.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 14, 2016)

reminds me of this i was looking at a while back
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-Printe...499375?hash=item3603f3212f:g:BjUAAOSwnDxUeJP8


----------



## XDel (Jul 14, 2016)

I hope they are cheap because I want to keep one as is, keep a few back for collectables, and gut a ton of them and put Raspberry Pi's inside. At least with the Pi you can play the corrected versions of roms such as Castlevania II, Faxanadu, and the like, where bugs or mistranslations held them back from their full glory.


Edit: They will be $60


----------



## leon315 (Jul 14, 2016)

i'm still have my original NES with cartriges  so i'll pass


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

DHall243 said:


> If its more then a everdrive N8, count me out.


Even hardmodding 3ds for hdmi output isnt pricy afaik...
if som1 wants nostalgic momnts of gaming he'll sure would want a cart-based console where u phisically do shit and not just click-and-download digital market...


----------



## Harsky (Jul 14, 2016)

The more I look at the list, the more I'm impressed that they got Capcom and Konami on board with this. Heck, even Final Fantasy is there. This really looks like something that Nintendo wants to sell as a one off instead of having a meh list of games and then releasing a second version with more games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

Harsky said:


> The more I look at the list, the more I'm impressed that they got Capcom and Konami on board with this. Heck, even Final Fantasy is there. This really looks like something that Nintendo wants to sell as a one off instead of having a meh list of games and then releasing a second version with more games.


I think there will be an option of buying more games, or else that won't sell well.
and btw capcom and konami are in bad shape afaik

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



XDel said:


> I hope they are cheap because I want to keep one as is, keep a few back for collectables, and gut a ton of them and put Raspberry Pi's inside. At least with the Pi you can play the corrected versions of roms such as Castlevania II, Faxanadu, and the like, where bugs or mistranslations held them back from their full glory.
> 
> 
> Edit: They will be $60


Original wii is 50$ in gamestop so whats da point?


----------



## XDel (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> I think there will be an option of buying more games, or else that won't sell well.
> and btw capcom and konami are in bad shape afaik
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...




It's the only way to get an official NES controller for the Wii. Just use the system for a Pi case.


----------



## shardie888 (Jul 14, 2016)

I need one


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 14, 2016)

Very cool, but why would i want to enjoy 8bit Pixel graphics in HD...xD


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm very excited for the Mini NES and will definitely buy it! I just hope that it has the ability to savestates.



natanelho said:


> Original wii is 50$ in gamestop so whats da point?


It's the only way to get a new NES that doesn't cost a fortune.



XDel said:


> It's the only way to get an official NES controller for the Wii.


Good thing they're including a controller (would be a no-brainer!) because I don't have a CCP Wii controller.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 14, 2016)

Are these officially licensed?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 14, 2016)

This looks pretty cool, as long as it isn't emulation, the Wii, Wii U and 3DS already do that very well with VC and Wiis are dirt cheap so there would be no point. As others have also mentioned I'm hoping for a SNES version.


AyanamiRei1 said:


> Castlevania II: Simon's Quest just why does have that one why not the third game.


They want you to suffer


----------



## Sliter (Jul 14, 2016)

hmm well nice that the controller can be used as classic on the wii... if ther come an famicon version, TAKE MY MONEY xD
about the console itself... well not sure what to say... very limited... if we can't use carts, have an sd slot to play rons (like porable MD? ) or hack it....the only pro it have from a polystation is being oficial ? XD
But yeah I ment for translations and rom hacks too because WHY NOT HAVE MOTHER/FE 1 THERE, NINTENDO?? they have plenty oportunity to earn with unlaunched games that they could launch today on stuff like this or VC, but why not??? argh


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 14, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This looks pretty cool, as long as it isn't emulation, the Wii, Wii U and 3DS already do that very well with VC and Wiis are dirt cheap so there would be no point. As others have also mentioned I'm hoping for a SNES version.
> 
> They want you to suffer


Wait, this may seem far off; but what about a Mini N64, with HD Graphics! Now that's a console!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are these officially licensed?


Nintendo posted it on their official Twitter accounts so yes.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 14, 2016)

This is embarrassing to see from Nintendo, those things are so hood, I want to sell them on a street corner


----------



## gamecaptor (Jul 14, 2016)

huh, interesting. Odd, but interesting.

So who wants to bet there is a Raspberry Pi under the hood!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> This is embarrassing to see from Nintendo, those things are so hood, I want to sell them on a street corner


Embarrassing was the Virtual Boy and Wii U.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

So... no cartridge compatibility, proprietary controllers (and you have to pay extra if you want multiplayer), and HDMI-only? Clone consoles have been around for years; you'd think if Nintendo was going to jump into the game they'd have had plenty of time to figure out how to do it right. Genesis, Atari, and Colecovision clones have twice as many games or more, include two controllers, can use original carts and controllers, and all for as little as half the price.

EDIT: actually, I'm not finding the Atari/Colecovision clones that had both the built-in games and cart support right at the moment; just one or the other. The point stands, though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2016)

I was initially excited and ready to buy, then I've read the post and realized that this is just cheap plug & play crap you could get for a few bucks. This is nothing to get excited over, it's just another crappy emulation box. You'd think that Nintendo could make a proper hardware clone, except on a SoC to minimize the size, and include a cartridge slot, but no - they went the zero effort route and made a cheap piece of crap to take advantage of your nostalgia and milk your wallet. Shameful display, shame on you, Nintendo!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> So... no cartridge compatibility, proprietary controllers (and you have to pay extra if you want multiplayer), and HDMI-only? Clone consoles have been around for years; you'd think if Nintendo was going to jump into the game they'd have had plenty of time to figure out how to do it right. Genesis, Atari, and Colecovision clones have twice as many games or more, include two controllers, can use original carts and controllers, and all for as little as half the price.



The controller port is exactly the same as a Wii Classic Controller port so you can always get a cheap one from eBay if you so desire it. I'm surprised Nintendo's using CCP port for it because this is the first time they're doing for retail purposes (otherwise you'd have to connect to a Wiimote).


----------



## Coto (Jul 14, 2016)

Perfect Nintendo. Now make an adapter to plug your carts / multiplayer and im sold


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2016)

I own a mint condition NES so it's obvious I also need to have this.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

Interesting, but I've already got a Everdrive N8 and BLW cart tray replacement, with a Hi def Nes Kit coming in the mail tomorrow for HDMI support. So I'll pass.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 14, 2016)

catlover007 said:


> the NES controller seem to be useable as Wii classic controller.
> 
> Are there already official NES styled classic controller available, I'm not sure?


I would look into 8bitdo.


----------



## nodezero (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You'd think that Nintendo could make a proper hardware clone, except on a SoC to minimize the size, and include a cartridge slot, but no - they went the zero effort route and made a cheap piece of crap to take advantage of your nostalgia and milk your wallet. Shameful display, shame on you, Nintendo!



Unlikely - imagine the extra cost of supporting all the people complaining that their old NES games don't work with the new one, not to mention the massively increased cost of testing the entire back catalog. This way is reliable, simple, cheap to manufacture. That games list is also pretty darn good, ya gotta admit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2016)

nodezero said:


> Unlikely - imagine the extra cost of supporting all the people complaining that their old NES games don't work with the new one, not to mention the massively increased cost of testing the entire back catalog. This way is reliable, simple, cheap to manufacture. That games list is also pretty darn good, ya gotta admit.


Oh yeah, it would cost billions of dollars. That's why I can buy a chinese NES-on-a-chip console for $5 a pop, right? I literally have one, the biggest part of the PCB is the cartridge slot and I've yet to find a single incompatible game. The whole NES fits on one chip connected to an RF modulator - that's it. God knows why it has RF built-in since it has RCA Out anyways. Get real, those things are still being made today, the cost is next to nothing.

Here's my model, except it has slightly different writing on it:

http://retroconsoles.wikia.com/wiki/Terminator_2

Works like a charm after over a decade.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, the earlier major NES SoCs had spotty support (I've still got one of the old FC Twin models that has issues with Paperboy, among other things), but they've had at least a decade to improve on those original flaws. Even then, a disclaimer that some games may not work as intended - much like the Virtual Console already does - is more than enough.

Actually, wasn't it one of the Castlevania games that those older clones had issues with? I seem to remember either Castlevania or Castlevania II not working; I suppose whatever they're using to run their emulator doesn't have the same issue.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Yeah, the earlier major NES SoCs had spotty support (I've still got one of the old FC Twin models that has issues with Paperboy, among other things), but they've had at least a decade to improve on those original flaws. Even then, a disclaimer that some games may not work as intended - much like the Virtual Console already does - is more than enough.
> 
> Actually, wasn't it one of the Castlevania games that those older clones had issues with? I seem to remember either Castlevania or Castlevania II not working; I suppose whatever they're using to run their emulator doesn't have the same issue.


I have both Castlevania 1 and 2 and they run just fine on my clone, so either it's the third one or a particularily unlucky U.S. clone flaw.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 14, 2016)

I might pick this up if it comes to Canada. Perhaps a second one as well if it's hackable so I can put some NES ROMs on it.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I have both Castlevania 1 and 2 and they run just fine on my clone, so either it's the third one or a particularily unlucky U.S. clone flaw.


Maybe, or maybe I'm thinking of Castlevana III and its expansion chip. I don't think Castlevania III was ever a permanent part of my collection, though, just borrowed for a few months.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

Is this also for American countries, cause i saw the link took me to the UK Site. Also this should be fun for someone parents who just want simple plug and play blast from the past in HD without the hassle of complicating things, of course it would also been cooler if you can dust off the old nintendo carts and use them, maybe even insert the game and copy it to the system from the cart and keep it like that. 

It also said is compatibile controller for WII U And WII. You think is just like the WIi mini they started selling a few years ago but just loaded with VC games instead of some new emulator technology?  
We all know wii mini has no sd card slot so no exploits will work. Even if exploit would work, the size of the 30 games must be small to fit on storage that means the storage device probably wouldn't have a big file size, probably no bigger than 256 MB Oh well, if someone gets it they will probably mod it. Could be a mod of rasberry pi with micro sd card built in who knows 

But for me, i'll stick to my dosenz of emulators on my pc, android, Wii, 3ds. Nice try nintendo, trying to make us buy the same mario game for every new console that comes out. In the age of remasters, you failed with Super mario all-stars for the wii during your 25 mario anniversary celebration. Your mario reign won't last forever.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 14, 2016)

I might buy it, 60 bucks is cheap enough and it comes with a lot of nice old games. Plus I am sure some one will try to hack it to add more games in some way. SD card support for adding more games would be fantastic, but I really doubt Nintendo would be that cool. 

Those custom ports are kinda bad... But if they built the pads as good as the original NES you will only ever need 2 as the build quality on the originals, they where almost indestructible.


----------



## garbanzox (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks like fun, but if the emulation is as crappy as their VC NES titles, then I think I'll pass.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 14, 2016)

The price is 59.95 USD.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 14, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> Looks like fun, but if the emulation is as crappy as their VC NES titles, then I think I'll pass.


whats crappy about them?


----------



## YayIguess (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll hold on this one, but if they ever make a SNES or N64 one I'm buying


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> The price is 59.95 USD.


So there is a USA Listing?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 14, 2016)

>$60

kek. 

You're better off buying a NES clone, or a cheapo Android console. 

Hell, even a Raspberry Pi would get infinitely better value than this. $35 and you get access to Atari 2600->PS1. Hell, even some PSP games are runnable on a Pi 3. Just buy a NES-styled case and bam, your nostalgia boner can be yanked at the same time


----------



## Nyap (Jul 14, 2016)

spex?????????///////???????////


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >$60
> 
> kek.
> 
> ...


What about the nostalgia boner of the bad Resolution and awful color contrast of the 1985 glory days?


----------



## BLsquared (Jul 14, 2016)

Huh. Interesting, but I'll probably pass unless a way to put our own ROMs is implemented.
*Looks at game list*
Whoa! They got Mega Man 2 on there? Might be worth the money after all, provided the system works well. I mean, looking at it from a monetary standpoint, this would be cheaper than buying an NES and a Mega Man 2 cart.
Hmm. Very interesting.
Not saying I don't like emulation via more traditional devices, but I always felt "right" playing Mega Man 2 on the original hardware at my local game store.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

BLsquared said:


> Huh. Interesting, but I'll probably pass unless a way to put our own ROMs is implemented.
> *Looks at game list*
> Whoa! They got Mega Man 2 on there? Might be worth the money after all, provided the system works well. I mean, looking at it from a monetary standpoint, this would be cheaper than buying an NES and a Mega Man 2 cart.
> Hmm. Very interesting.


I didn't see mega man 2


----------



## BLsquared (Jul 14, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I didn't see mega man 2


Center of the right column in the list.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 14, 2016)

Wut? No Battletoads?!?!?!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

BLsquared said:


> Center of the right column in the list.


Pardon me i am blind. Even with glasses on.

I was wondering why capcom was listed as a publisher on the game and all i found was Ghost and Goblins!
Seriously that game sucks, why is it there!

Oh mega man 2? Well GOLLY GEE! If you have a gamecube, or wii then you could play megaman anniversary collection, it has 10 GAMES ON THERE and remix music of megaman 2, Or even Megaman 2 on Megaman legacy collection, OR WE ALREADY HAVE VC MEGAMAN 2 

Seriously i understand preserving the past for new gamers of modern day but if you keep re selling the SAME OLD STUFF WITH NO UPDATE CONTENT. You developers might as well say one of the following.

I am sorry but we are all out of ideas for new megaman games 
We are done with megaman, please move on
Sorry we tried to take your money with our mascot
Yes we stopped liking the fans long time ago
We at capcom had file for bankruptcy and announce we no longer will be in business as capcom
Nintendo now owns megaman 
So pick your poison. I reccomend number 6


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2016)

The price is retailed at 60 dollars, 30 games for that price is way better than the VC ever would be, hope the NES emulation doesn't suck this time around (you know, the horribly dark palette).



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Pardon me i am blind. Even with glasses on.
> 
> I was wondering why capcom was listed as a publisher on the game and all i found was Ghost and Goblins!
> Seriously that game sucks, why is it there!
> ...



Mega Man Anniversary Collection on Gamecube has really bad emulation, the music in the NES games is way off, though the PS2 version has better sound.


----------



## nodezero (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yeah, it would cost billions of dollars. That's why I can buy a chinese NES-on-a-chip console for $5 a pop, right? I literally have one, the biggest part of the PCB is the cartridge slot and I've yet to find a single incompatible game. The whole NES fits on one chip connected to an RF modulator - that's it. God knows why it has RF built-in since it has RCA Out anyways. Get real, those things are still being made today, the cost is next to nothing.
> 
> Here's my model, except it has slightly different writing on it:
> 
> ...



Sure, but Nintendo will have higher testing and emulation standards than a random Chinese manufacturer. Also, they don't make any money off old NES carts anymore, there is no good business reason for them to take that approach, in fact it would arguably limit their audience in comparison. There are even shipping costs to factor in for a larger device to fit those massive carts.  Sure, retro gamers like us would love it, but this is plug and play with zero config so it'll have much wider appeal.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2016)

I should also note that many of those Famiclones have horrendously bad emulation compared to things like the Cyber Gadget Retro Freak or the Retron5. My roommate had an NES clone and the sound was just awful.


----------



## TecXero (Jul 14, 2016)

Depending on the price, I could see that doing well. Personally, I'm not interested in it as I have RetroArch set up on my HTPC with far more comfortable gamepads, but I can definitely see a market for something like that. Though it has to be cheap enough. Maybe $15-$20?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> The price is retailed at 60 dollars, 30 games for that price is way better than the VC ever would be, hope the NES emulation doesn't suck this time around (you know, the horribly dark palette).
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Man Anniversary Collection on Gamecube has really bad emulation, the music in the NES games is way off, though the PS2 version has better sound.


Still better than nothing. Problem i think is since the Anniversary collection games mega man 1-6 was based off of ROCKMAN COMPLETE WORKS which was a playstation 1 game (Also availble on playstation network  ) It probably was why it was a problem instead of using nes roms which would made more sense on nintendo console to emulate nes version 
Of course the xbox is best then ps2 and then gamecube is third with is backwards shooting controls but again better than nothing.

Also the xbox version was released after the ps2 and gamecube, so it could also factor in why gc wasn't accurate but still enough to get a playthrough. 






IT IS I TELL YOU, IT IS BETTER THAN NOTHING!


----------



## YayMii (Jul 14, 2016)

I feel like this is more of a collector's item or fun gift idea than anything else, especially since they promoted the controller as a purchaseable standalone that can be used with Wii/WiiU VC. 
Honestly, I'm just wondering if they'll keep this up with the next few generations. I'd love to have an official N64 controller to Smash with.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> SAME OLD STUFF WITH NO UPDATE CONTENT



_insert emulated sonic 1 rerelease with no changes here_


----------



## ric. (Jul 14, 2016)

MY DICK IS DIAMONDS.
Hopefully this sells well and motivates Nintendo to make more mini versions of their old consoles.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I was initially excited and ready to buy, then I've read the post and realized that this is just cheap plug & play crap you could get for a few bucks. This is nothing to get excited over, it's just another crappy emulation box. You'd think that Nintendo could make a proper hardware clone, except on a SoC to minimize the size, and include a cartridge slot, but no - they went the zero effort route and made a cheap piece of crap to take advantage of your nostalgia and milk your wallet. Shameful display, shame on you, Nintendo!



I have two PSTVs with PSP/PS1 exploits to run the games I want and other consoles/devices to run retro games but this is a Mini NES. I need this!



chartube12 said:


> The price is 59.95 USD.


Not too bad as that's what a new game costs.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> _insert emulated sonic 1 rerelease with no changes here_


Well it hasn't in awhile, the 3d sonic on eshop is a little more to offer than just being a Rom copy, they did fix somethings and improved emulation as well as made it international, and least you can use cheat codes like debug, unlike the PSN Port by back bone entertainment, glad that company doesn't do ports anymore, i like this MZ or M2 Company way more. ALL THEIR PORTS ARE WORTH IT.


----------



## ShikaSan (Jul 14, 2016)

This is actually pretty cool, but they could've added cartridge support for those people who actually managed to keep their carts.


----------



## ric. (Jul 14, 2016)

ShikaSan said:


> This is actually pretty cool, but they could've added cartridge support for those people who actually managed to keep their carts.


That would increase the cost of the unit.
If they're going the emulation route (which I'm 99% sure they are), they'd need to add a way to dump the cartridges and play the ROMs off their internal emulator (similar to what the Retron 5 does). If they're running the games natively, cart support would be easier, but they wouldn't be able to offer all the bells and whistles that come with an emulator, such as savestates.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

Well if they did do this with a 16 or 32 bit, i might actually turn my head for once. ANd then turn it back to my android tv and say. Hmm nice job there people your making good decisions. I turned my head.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 14, 2016)

I know what I'm getting for my birthday....


----------



## ShikaSan (Jul 14, 2016)

Knowing Nintendo and their stance in emulation? It would be an eShop kind of download service. 

They wouldn't allow their consumers to just plug ROMs from their PC into the unit, there's a possibility that people can just download the games off the Internet.


----------



## ric. (Jul 14, 2016)

ShikaSan said:


> Knowing Nintendo and their stance in emulation? It would be an eShop kind of download service.
> 
> They wouldn't allow their consumers to just plug ROMs from their PC into the unit, there's a possibility that people can just download the games off the Internet.


I don't think this thing has the necessary hardware to connect to the internet. If they're supporting SD cards it's probably for save backups and screenshots.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> And would it be hackable?:-)


Reall? Really!? It's not even out and you want it hacked? Go buy a nes and back it.


----------



## ShikaSan (Jul 14, 2016)

ric. said:


> I don't think this thing has the necessary hardware to connect to the internet. If they're supporting SD cards it's probably for save backups and screenshots.



Probably and that's a good idea, I would buy this in a heart beat for the authentic experience.


----------



## John_Enigma (Jul 14, 2016)

I know this is early, and call me crazy, but I can see console modders modding this console, and expand the storage while altering the embedded OS, and adding either an SD Card port, or a USB port for storing all the NES games (and possibly NES romhacks).

Did this make any sense?

EDIT: Btw, today is my birthday! I'm finally 21. Everything still feels the same.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

John_Enigma said:


> I know this is early, and call me crazy, but I can see console modders modding this console, and expand the storage while altering the embedded OS, and adding either an SD Card port, or a USB port for storing all the NES games (and possibly NES romhacks).
> 
> Did this make any sense?
> 
> EDIT: Btw, today is my birthday! I'm finally 21. Everything still feels the same.



That's something I've already thought of too, i.e., add more games to the console through its storage/card. This is a really sweet nostalgic product for the fans that Nintendo is going to release.


----------



## petethepug (Jul 14, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about this. But I guess it's good for collectors, and users who want to pay less money for a mini NES, compared to an original, or someone who wants to enjoy the game not risking hacking, or reprogramming something to emulate off a device.

The only problem is. Why would I want to buy one if you can easily hack a Wii to make it compatible with SNES, N64, NES, GBA/GBC/GB, Games .


----------



## kid sampson (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm more interested in the controller for regular NES VC titles. I also wish they made an SNES controller that plugs into the Wii port at this affordable price point. I know about the Club Nintendo one, but it's not nearly this affordable.


----------



## ShikaSan (Jul 14, 2016)

If we could exploit it to run ROMs, then...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 14, 2016)

petethepug said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. But I guess it's good for collectors, and users who want to pay less money for a mini NES, compared to an original, or someone who wants to enjoy the game not risking hacking, or reprogramming something to emulate off a device.
> 
> The only problem is. Why would I want to buy one if you can easily hack a Wii to make it compatible with SNES, N64, NES, GBA/GBC/GB, Games .


You wouldn't, is not for people like us, is for adults like parents who remember playing these games and want a simple plug and play set up process.

If you brought your parents a wii or wii u and told them about vc or emulations with the process of installing homebrew channel and ios or whatever it takes to use it, then they won't know what the heck you talking about.

it's less expensive than moderen cosoles, have HD support, less complicated setup and easy to play cause it look as simple as it did 30 years ago


----------



## DaFixer (Jul 14, 2016)

Finally a nice case for my raspberry pi


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

kid sampson said:


> *I'm more interested in the controller for regular NES* VC titles. I also wish they made an SNES controller that plugs into the Wii port at this affordable price point. I know about the Club Nintendo one, but it's not nearly this affordable.


Knowing the crazy scalper Nintendo market, that's something which might become hard to find during the early months.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 14, 2016)

Canada???


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm guessing it can't read physical carts?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 14, 2016)

Where's my Mini GameCube 
In all seriousness, I might check it out.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 14, 2016)

I guess you could say it's an official Famiclone! Shame it doesn't take cartridges, since I wanted to play Smurfs on it.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 14, 2016)

This is clever on nintendo's part.

First, they have something to offer for the christmas holiday. It's perfectly priced that any parent would buy one or two, as well as nintendo fans and dorm room folk. It's the same price as one current game.

Second, it refamiliarizes folks with nintendo. Bring back that "oh, yea, nintendo kicks ass. I remember these games" or "this is why nintendo is awesome" to all those who ain't going to buy anything nintendo current. It's NES on HDMI.

Third, it'll prep those people to have nintendo on the brain for when the new console comes out 2-3 months after they receive this nes-mini for christmas. nostalgia mix with latest tech. Hard to resist.

I think this will do really well.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 14, 2016)

I think this is even cheaper than buying all the games alone in the e-shop


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I think this is even cheaper than buying all the games alone in the e-shop


it is but...


----------



## garbanzox (Jul 14, 2016)

ut2k4master said:


> whats crappy about them?



On my Wii U, NES VC titles are too dark, and the graphics are quite blurry. In comparison, SNES and GBA titles look great, with crisp lines and bright colors.

And you would think they'd fix the overscan issues with games like SMB3...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Where's my Mini GameCube
> In all seriousness, I might check it out.


There's already a Slim GameCube.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 14, 2016)

never really been a big fan of these little plug and play boxes, but its nice that they have tried to stick to the original design as much as possible, if i ever see one cheap enough i would pick it up to gut as a raspi case, but i guess this was not designed for us tech savvy types XD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 14, 2016)

Nah. Megaman series are not in it then I will pass.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 14, 2016)

I just can't wait to see what people find when they RE the thing and what the game selector menu will look like.
The cpu hardware won't be genuine, that much is certain. Would be too costly not to emulate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2016)

nodezero said:


> Sure, but Nintendo will have higher testing and emulation standards than a random Chinese manufacturer. Also, they don't make any money off old NES carts anymore, there is no good business reason for them to take that approach, in fact it would arguably limit their audience in comparison. There are even shipping costs to factor in for a larger device to fit those massive carts.  Sure, retro gamers like us would love it, but this is plug and play with zero config so it'll have much wider appeal.


It's not emulation, it's literally the same hardware, just on one die. They don't need to feature just retro carts - including built-in FLASH is trivial and some clones do it already. It's embarrasing that Nintendo made a worse NES clone than a chinese no-name, plain and simple.


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2016)

Excuse me while I go and kiss my Raspberry Pi 2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll stick to my nVidia Shield.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 14, 2016)

Definitely gonna pick one up. Super good deal


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 14, 2016)

better late than never nintendo. at least they are including save states and wii controller family support.

i will absolutely buy a separate controller for wii u


----------



## DKB (Jul 14, 2016)

Buying it.


----------



## Pikm (Jul 14, 2016)

Gabbynaruto said:


> US Price has been revealed at $59.99 USD, + $10 for a second controller.
> 
> Source (includes list of games)


The real question is whether or not you'll be able to hack it to get custom games.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll definitely get one.
It's cheap, authentic, and will look much better next to my Wii U than my Chinese Mega Drive clone, that doesn't even remotely look like the original. 

I hope they'll do this with the SNES and the N64, too. Probably not the GameCube, though. Maybe ~10 years later. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pikm said:


> The real question is whether or not you'll be able to hack it to get custom games.


If it has an internal memory, then it's not safe from the hackers. 
If it doesn't have a USB/SD port, they'll just hardmod it and get new games on there that way.


----------



## Pikm (Jul 14, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I'll definitely get one.
> It's cheap, authentic, and will look much better next to my Wii U than my Chinese Mega Drive clone, that doesn't even remotely look like the original.
> 
> I hope they'll do this with the SNES and the N64, too. Probably not the GameCube, though. Maybe ~10 years later.
> ...


What I really meant is that will I, Mr. Can't Solder for Shit will be able to hack it. Obviously a person with larger resources will be able get custom games.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2016)

Pikm said:


> What I really meant is that will I, Mr. Can't Solder for Shit will be able to hack it. Obviously a person with larger resources will be able get custom games.


If it has an OS, _maybe_.
But I doubt anyone'll be able to get an exploit out of any of the games or the System Menu (if there's such a thing).


----------



## civickm (Jul 14, 2016)

Well I know whats on my list..


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 14, 2016)

1. I really hope this is somehow easily hackable like the NeoGeo X so i can put loads of Roms on there.
2. A SNES-version would be unbelievably cute.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2016)

@Pikm And again, if you don't want to hardmod it, it *will* have to have an SD/USB slot.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 14, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> If it has an OS, _maybe_.
> But I doubt anyone'll be able to get an exploit out of any of the games or the System Menu (if there's such a thing).


 Or it might be like the NeoGeo X and one can simply replace the Storage, but with Nintendo being the way they are i doubt it will be this easy.


----------



## Pikm (Jul 14, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> @Pikm And again, if you don't want to hardmod it, it *will* have to have an SD/USB slot.


True.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I'm very excited for the Mini NES and will definitely buy it! I just hope that it has the ability to savestates.
> 
> 
> It's the only way to get a new NES that doesn't cost a fortune.
> ...


Ok so...
you can run official nes on wii with vc, and also more other games, and it costs less


----------



## Flora Cherry (Jul 14, 2016)

wooow i buy one for my father he is going to be too happy


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Ok so...
> you can run official nes on wii with vc, and also more other games, and it costs less


But it's authentic, it looks nice next to a TV (or other Ninty consoles), and you get an awesome Wiimote Accessory controller! 
And if no one can hack this thing, or I'm too afraid to brick it, I still can play emulators with said controller on mah vWii.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 14, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> @Pikm And again, if you don't want to hardmod it, it *will* have to have an SD/USB slot.


Why? Do you realize how easy it would be to just solder in a ROM chip with the games? NES games are tiny and it wouldn't cost much. That's how it's usually done with mini-TV consoles anyway.
I don't see Nintendo adding an sd slot for this thing given its $60 impulse price point. If they want to sell more games, they'll just release a new unit (prob snes or GB) next year.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

Cool. I'm going to get it. It would be neat to have and it's a steal based on the price of those games on e-shop


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 14, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Why? Do you realize how easy it would be to just solder in a ROM chip with the games? NES games are tiny and it wouldn't cost much. That's how it's usually done with mini-TV consoles anyway.
> I don't see Nintendo adding an sd slot for this thing given its $60 impulse price point. If they want to sell more games, they'll just release a new unit (prob snes or GB) next year.


Oh my God... a re-release of the GameBoy with a backlit screen? Maybe even GameBoy Color?

I would pre-order that with NO need for a review. Maybe even three or four, since thats such an amazing Christmas-gift.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah $10 for one of those controllers, which probably works on a Wiimote, that's even more interesting than the console itself! I'll be getting both anyway - not gonna whinge about what's not on it, there's plenty that is!

Wonder if us PAL users will be getting PAL versions though....ugh, hook me up with a US machine if we are (hopefully not!)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

If the system is $60, and includes 30 NES games, each NES game on the system would be $60 / 30 = $2 for each NES game.

I'm just curious as to whether this mini-NES will include backwards compatibility with original NES cartridges.  I mean, if SEGA can create a modern Mega Drive that has both built-in games _and _can read the original cartridges, why can't Nintendo?


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 14, 2016)

mightymuffy said:


> Yeah $10 for one of those controllers, which probably works on a Wiimote, that's even more interesting than the console itself! I'll be getting both anyway - not gonna whinge about what's not on it, there's plenty that is!
> 
> Wonder if us PAL users will be getting PAL versions though....ugh, hook me up with a US machine if we are (hopefully not!)



HDMI is digital, so what would be the point of using two different SKUs?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> If the system is $60, and includes 30 NES games, each NES game on the system would be $60 / 30 = $2 for each NES game.
> 
> I'm just curious as to whether this mini-NES will include backwards compatibility with original NES cartridges.  I mean, if SEGA can create a modern Mega Drive that has both built-in games _and _can read the original cartridges, why can't Nintendo?


 SEGA isn't manufacturing anything. Sega isn't the company who actually makes these things. Sega only sells licenses.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 14, 2016)

I can buy pstv instead of this!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Ok so...
> you can run official nes on wii with vc, and also more other games, and it costs less



I know that, but this is for nostalgia and it looks really cool. It's a Mini NES! 



smileyhead said:


> But it's authentic, it looks nice next to a TV (or other Ninty consoles), and you get an awesome Wiimote Accessory controller!
> And if no one can hack this thing, or I'm too afraid to brick it, I still can play emulators with said controller on mah vWii.


Exactly.



Haider Raza said:


> I can buy pstv instead of this!


I've two PSTVs (1x with 64GB, 1x with 16GB) but I couldn't pass up on owning a Mini NES and have it on pre-order already.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 14, 2016)

Preordered on Amazon UK for £49.99. A few hours later, the price has risen to £59.99. Either Amazon goofed on the price or they realised there's an overwhelming demand so jacked up the price.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

Harsky said:


> Preordered on Amazon UK for £49.99. A few hours later, the price has risen to £59.99. Either Amazon goofed on the price or they realised there's an overwhelming demand so jacked up the price.


The RRP is £49.99 but Amazon must have realised this is something people want.

Still, other retailers have it for £49.99:

Zavvi - http://www.zavvi.com/elysium.search?search=mini+nes (Console £49.99 / Controller £7.99)
GameSeek - http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoG...do-Classic-Mini-Nintendo-Entertainment-System (Console £49.94)
The Game Collection - http://www.thegamecollection.net/nintendo-classic-mini-nes.html (Console £49.95)

I've seen pictures of the Mini NES on the palm of a hand and that's not "Mini" it's tiny. Like PSTV. Regardless, I'm very excited for it.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 14, 2016)

Everybody seems so excited, but I'm not sure if I understand why.

You get a little console with a limited number of games on it. Not to mention that the company is trying to make you buy the same games for the 4th time.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Everybody seems so excited, but I'm not sure if I understand why.
> 
> You get a little console with a limited number of games on it. Not to mention that the company is trying to make you buy the same games for the 4th time.


I've refused to buy VC games because I feel they're overpriced. So this would be the second time at most.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 15, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Everybody seems so excited, but I'm not sure if I understand why.
> 
> You get a little console with a limited number of games on it. Not to mention that the company is trying to make you buy the same games for the 4th time.


I have a hobby of buying and fixing Gameboys. I like them but definately not enough to play it every day (thank you GBA SP 101). I found that at the right price, they just instantly sell out which helped fuel me buying more and also using the money to buy more game for my retro collection. 

I think geek culture is helping fueling the whole, "YAY RETRO" and even with phones being able to run emulators and PSPs running emulators, I still scratch my head as to why people still buy them but not enough to complain.


----------



## Zense (Jul 15, 2016)

1. The controller looks great, but you can buy it separate so the controller doesn't argue for buying the console. 
2. The games will be emulated with whatever the vc uses to run NES games. 
3. If it will run NES cartridges it would be awesome. I'm hoping that hand on the picture is the world's largest hand, since that might mean it's a possibility...
4. I swear to God that if the USB cable is a micro type (like smart phones), I will laugh my ass off  from just thinking that I can plug my phone charger into a NES. Of course, I know it's perfectly possible.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

Look at


Zense said:


> 1. The controller looks great, but you can buy it separate so the controller doesn't argue for buying the console.
> 2. The games will be emulated with whatever the vc uses to run NES games.
> 3. If it will run NES cartridges it would be awesome. I'm hoping that hand on the picture is the world's largest hand, since that might mean it's a possibility...
> 4. I swear to God that if the USB cable is a micro type (like smart phones), I will laugh my ass off  from just thinking that I can plug my phone charger into a NES. Of course, I know it's perfectly possible.


Look at the pictures more closely. The flap on the front does not open. It is simply an indentation in the casing, not actually a moving part.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 15, 2016)

People might want this mostly as a collectors item and anyone who wanted a nes system would most likely have one by now.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

cvskid said:


> People might want this mostly as a collectors item and anyone who wanted a nes system would most likely have one by now.



I actually think this is an amazing gift for people who are more casual about console-collecting.


----------



## luigismentor (Jul 15, 2016)

What, no Dragon Quest/Warrior games? For shame, Nintendo! At least offer a way to get more games in it in the near future!


----------



## bitjacker (Jul 15, 2016)

or get an everdrive


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 15, 2016)

So, who is gonna be the first to buy this and open it up to see what can be done with it?


----------



## regnad (Jul 15, 2016)

natanelho said:


> If it wont be dirt cheap then you should better buy a wiiu(which has nes snes n64 gamecube and wii compatibility and also lotta other consoles) or wii (nes,snes,gamecube and its own wii library, and other homebrew emu's). They arent too pricy and the original wii is pretty small... or a (n)3ds which has nes/snes compatibility...
> The wiiu has hdmi afaik and wii can be used with really cheep adapter to hdmi so... to me it looks pointless
> 
> Also u can use your phone with hdmi adapter and usb/bluetooth/wifi nes controller...



Sure. And to be honest, I have a hacked Wii, and I can just use RetroArch.

The controller definitely interests me, although I'd prefer an SNES controller.

I wish there were a way to play N64 with HDMI more than anything, though.

Wii/WiiU have somewhat limited N64 compatibility. The most recent emulator by Extrems is a big step in the right direction, but Banjo Tooie and DK64 are still unplayable.


----------



## XDel (Jul 15, 2016)

Please tell me that the NX will  be using the same game ports.

Also please tell me that the front lid opens and accepts carts that feature other combo packs if not new titles.
Last but not least, please tell me that the Nx has that cartridge slot also. 


EDIT: They also need to bring back the NES advantage.


----------



## steveroo (Jul 15, 2016)

scanlines?


----------



## cvskid (Jul 15, 2016)

regnad said:


> I wish there were a way to play N64 with HDMI more than anything, though.


Problem solved.

http://ultrahdmi.retroactive.be/


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 15, 2016)

well considering i have 10 nes consoles including a top loade, r 3 ROBs, and over 430 carts i guess i dont need this. HDMI only is fail. For the best experience you need a crt. There are good hdmi to a/v converters tho.
Is still a cool  all in 1 man if it had a cart slot tho... There is good games included and they are worth way more then the $59 price. Arent those controller ports the same as on the wii mote?


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

Captain_N said:


> well considering i have 10 nes consoles including a top loade, r 3 ROBs, and over 430 carts i guess i dont need this. HDMI only is fail. For the best experience you need a crt. There are good hdmi to a/v converters tho.
> Is still a cool  all in 1 man if it had a cart slot tho... There is good games included and they are worth way more then the $59 price. Arent those controller ports the same as on the wii mote?


Indeed, they are.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Very cool, but why would i want to enjoy 8bit Pixel graphics in HD...xD


Have you ever tried playing NES games on an HD TV using composite? It looks disgustingly blurry.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 15, 2016)

Sooo.... 30 games? What are the specs? It's got 2 USB ports, does that mean it can hold more games? How does it work? Emulation? ROMs? How do you add games? If that's even possible?


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 15, 2016)

Now do one of Super Nintendo and make sure Square-Enix is on that list too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

bitjacker said:


> or get an everdrive



Those are more expensive than this, not to mention this implies that people own an NES, which I don't unfortunately.



cvskid said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> http://ultrahdmi.retroactive.be/



Provided one is adept at soldering 

https://mynintendonews.com/2016/07/...about-the-mini-nintendo-entertainment-system/

Also why are they being so secretive about the specs?


----------



## zerofalcon (Jul 15, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Sooo.... 30 games? What are the specs? It's got *2 USB ports*, does that mean it can hold more games? How does it work? Emulation? ROMs? How do you add games? If that's even possible?



Nope, no usb support, neither internet connection. Just the 30 games pre installed and that's all. For collection purposes it's a nice addition.
http://kotaku.com/the-mini-nes-wont-open-cant-connect-to-the-internet-1783693116


----------



## YayMii (Jul 15, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> @Pikm And again, if you don't want to hardmod it, it *will* have to have an SD/USB slot.





GuyInDogSuit said:


> Sooo.... 30 games? What are the specs? It's got 2 USB ports, does that mean it can hold more games? How does it work? Emulation? ROMs? How do you add games? If that's even possible?



No, it won't have any method of expansion. Just the 30 games, and that's it. And no, those aren't USB ports, those are Wiimote expansion ports (as in, you can plug those NES controllers into a Wiimote for use with a Wii/WiiU/Bluetooth device). It does have a microUSB port on the back, but its sole purpose is to provide AC power to the unit (USB-to-wallplug adapter not included in PAL regions). It will run on emulation, and will have a few Virtual Console features as a result (like multi suspend points).
I think that covers everything

This is meant to be a standalone novelty item, nothing more. As I mentioned before, I only consider the controller to be noteworthy, as there's not really anything about the console itself that'd be fascinating to the average Nintendo enthusiast.


----------



## sneef (Jul 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Have you ever tried playing NES games on an HD TV using composite? It looks disgustingly blurry.


yep... considering the fact that good old NTSC analog crt TVs have 480 effective vertical lines (horizontal isn't a fixed value for analog tv in NTSC or PAL) and many non-HD sources like VHS, betamax, video game hardware, etc. operate at 320x240, it's a perfect match and doesn't look blurry.  

put that signal on a full-HD LCD panel, via HDMI/DVI-D, and you've got one ugly, scaled image, displaying on a pixel count that isn't perfectly divisible by the source pixels, which means not only scaled, but interpolated and blurry.

i remember when HD projectors and screens started becoming more affordable.  I was constantly having to explain to angry facility managers or other 'boss types' at locations I was on contract with, why their sources looked WORSE on an HD display.  I always tried to explain this beforehand, but nobody listened!  UPgrade your sources too, don't get an HD video switcher and Projector, or just an HD projector, and still run your SD material through it...  this was before the advent of good scaling hardware that uses "smart" algorithms to upscale the images in a much more pleasing way. 

but i digress...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2016)

you guys realize that's what this is it's VC in a box it will be the exact same roms as on the VC.

and $60 + $10 per controller for a nes? KEEP IT vwii working just fine


----------



## dronesplitter (Jul 15, 2016)

Believe it or not there will be some people that haven't played some of these amazing games in the last 20 years who will get hours of fun out of this thing. They're called casuals and this product, I hope, will be a sensation and might even finds its way into the hands of some really young players who will give it a try and find they enjoy what a real game plays like vs. flappy bird.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> you guys realize that's what this is it's VC in a box it will be the exact same roms as on the VC.
> 
> and $60 + $10 per controller for a nes? KEEP IT vwii working just fine


30 games for .50 cents each, vs 5 dollars for one VC game, just sayin, and most of us has Wii/Classic Controllers already. NES emulation on Wii U is pretty bad lol.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2016)

XDel said:


> Please tell me that the NX will  be using the same game ports.
> 
> Also please tell me that the front lid opens and accepts carts that feature other combo packs if not new titles.
> Last but not least, please tell me that the Nx has that cartridge slot also.
> ...


Unconfirmed, 
No (deconfirmed)
Unconfirmed (we know nothing about NX)


----------



## Clector (Jul 15, 2016)

It looks interesting, but I"m not sure since I already have most of this games for NES and Famicom, and also have some Famiclones that have the complete board and it won"t be much useful for me. I"ll wait to the release to see how it is, but maybe I"ll buy it for the controller since it will be a mostly 1:1 to the original just like the SNES/SFC one from Club Nintendo and it can be connected to a Wiimote to play Wii and Wii U Virtual Console. I hope that they also launch a Famicom one since I"ll like more a Famicom controller version


----------



## G3nji (Jul 15, 2016)

30 games pre-installed meaning that there's no way we're using old cartridges, man ill probably have to think twice before i buy this, i dont even know what it looks like in the hdtv cuz ive seen a lot of people playing in old retro games in hdtv and they look bad, probably depends of what cable your using though to get around with it so i dont know. know what screw it , Im not an old gamer, never had a chance to play original NES though so i might just buy it out of morbid curiosity just to relate what it feels like playing games in the 80's, also to expand my knowledge about gaming as a whole too. final verdict: the box looks so damn hot


----------



## Zero72463 (Jul 15, 2016)

They basically included all the games you were planning to buy...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm sure this will be hacked to play more ROMs like the Retron5 was hacked, despite being "locked".


----------



## Zero72463 (Jul 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm sure this will be hacked to play more ROMs like the Retron5 was hacked, despite being "locked".



No point in doing so. Just download an emulator and get on with your day. I mean Nintendo shouldn't be that dumb. Selling a system people can easily with full speed on a crappy o3DS emulate is a stupid idea. Only people who enjoy the actual classics will buy the real deal. Not some knockoff for them to get some money...


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

G3nji said:


> 30 games pre-installed meaning that there's no way we're using old cartridges, man ill probably have to think twice before i buy this, i dont even know what it looks like in the hdtv cuz ive seen a lot of people playing in old retro games in hdtv and they look bad, probably depends of what cable your using though to get around with it so i dont know. know what screw it , Im not an old gamer, never had a chance to play original NES though so i might just buy it out of morbid curiosity just to relate what it feels like playing games in the 80's, also to expand my knowledge about gaming as a whole too. final verdict: the box looks so damn hot


The cable has absolutely NOTHING to do with it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zero72463 said:


> No point in doing so. Just download an emulator and get on with your day. I mean Nintendo shouldn't be that dumb. Selling a system people can easily with full speed on a crappy o3DS emulate is a stupid idea. Only people who enjoy the actual classics will buy the real deal. Not some knockoff for them to get some money...


You are missing the point. This device is neither for collectors, nor enthusiasts. This is a device for casual gamers and collectors.
Either people who know little of emulation or those who buy it out of love for Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

Zero72463 said:


> No point in doing so. Just download an emulator and get on with your day. I mean Nintendo shouldn't be that dumb. Selling a system people can easily with full speed on a crappy o3DS emulate is a stupid idea. Only people who enjoy the actual classics will buy the real deal. Not some knockoff for them to get some money...


Different strokes for different folks. People will want to support Nintendo, I'd rather buy this than some shoddy Famiclone.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> NES emulation on Wii U is pretty bad lol.


that's why you use Vwii


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's why you use Vwii



Yeah, I use Nestopia on RetroArch, looks and plays extremely well, all games run full speed, even games with the VRC6 and VRC7 expansion audio chips.


----------



## dronesplitter (Jul 15, 2016)

If I get one, and I will, I'll play it for hours


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jul 15, 2016)

Output in HDMI, finally NES games won't look like total garbage on a HD TV.

Well, there is also Virtual Console, but this is too adorable to pass up. I'm gonna sit it right next to its bigger brother.


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 15, 2016)

No Online Shop = No One Buys That Thing.


----------



## olku (Jul 15, 2016)

I just preordered this for nostalgia. I never had original NES, instead I had Dendy Junior, this brings back so many good memories.


----------



## dronesplitter (Jul 15, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> No Online Shop = No One Buys That Thing.


Can't wait to see this thing sell like crazy and see you wrong, but why couldn't this thing be ready to release closer to announcement...oh well, $60 near Christmas, nes-mini is going to end up as a stocking stuffer for everyone.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> No Online Shop = No One Buys That Thing.


You couldn't be more wrong. This will sell like fucking crazy, if i am any judge.
This is marketed towards casual users and people who love everything Nintendo.
It will sell very well to those groups.
Anyone who underestimates the buying power of casuals also said the Wii wouldn't sell.
Where are those people now?


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 15, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. This will sell like fucking crazy, if i am any judge.
> This is marketed towards casual users and people who love everything Nintendo.
> It will sell very well to those groups.
> Anyone who underestimates the buying power of casuals also said the Wii wouldn't sell.
> Where are those people now?


Well as a fan of Nintendo I hope you're right but I don't think casual users would want to pay for almost thirty years old games considering they can easily pirate them so easily nowadays... Download Nestopia, google and download pirated roms, play them on your PC. That easy.

Edit: Yes. Maybe it is pretty good thing for nostalgia. If they launch something like 'Wii Classic Mini' twenty years later I'm gonna buy it. But this can't be for casual gamers. I'm sure because whenever my friends see me playing those NES classic games on my phone, they never understand me.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> Well as a fan of Nintendo I hope you're right but I don't think casual users would want to pay for almost thirty years old games considering they can easily pirate them so easily nowadays... Download Nestopia, google and download pirated roms, play them on your PC. That easy.
> 
> Edit: Yes. Maybe it is pretty good thing for nostalgia. If they launch something like 'Wii Classic Mini' twenty years later I'm gonna buy it. But this can't be for casual gamers. I'm sure because whenever my friends see me playing those NES classic games on my phone, they never understand me.


You are aware that most human beings have no clue what the word "emulation" even means in the context of videogames, right?

Also: I hope to god you are not using touch-controls to play video-games.


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 15, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> You are aware that most human beings have no clue what the word "emulation" even means in the context of videogames, right?


I assume it's true in where you live, but not in where I live. Three years ago, My Boy! and DraStic made a great hit in Korea, and I could see several guys playing Pokemon 3rd gen or Mario Kart DS at school. And though it's not my experience, many of Korean Pokemon oldbies remember playing Pokemon Gold/Silver on their PCs.

And, if people don't know how to use an emulator, they would not care NES games which they would consider crappy. I liked Wii when I was 11, but if I saw 'Final Fantasy I' back then, I wouldn't have considered to pay a cent for the game. Of course, now I know how good game Final Fantasy I is but, as I said, my friends call it 'crappy'.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> I assume it's true in where you live, but not in where I live. Three years ago, My Boy! and DraStic made a great hit in Korea, and I could see several guys playing Pokemon 3rd gen or Mario Kart DS at school. And though it's not my experience, many of Korean Pokemon oldbies remember playing Pokemon Gold/Silver on their PCs.
> 
> And, if people don't know how to use an emulator, they would not care NES games which they would consider crappy. I liked Wii when I was 11, but if I saw 'Final Fantasy I' back then, I wouldn't have considered to pay a cent for the game. Of course, now I know how good game Final Fantasy I is but, as I said, my friends call it 'crappy'.


because you are to young. there is no nostalgia for you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2016)

dronesplitter said:


> oh well, $60 near Christmas, nes-mini is going to end up as a stocking stuffer for everyone.


well they have to try and sell some THING before they release the NX the wiiu is DEAD


----------



## Phantom64 (Jul 15, 2016)

can i hack it


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 15, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> because you are to young. there is no nostalgia for you.


Well...... maybe you're right. We'll see when time passes.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 15, 2016)

STARTROPICS


----------



## Brainsick (Jul 15, 2016)

I guess I am one of the few that sees this as a money grab. They could easily put the entire NES library on one of these. The game file sizes are very very tiny. Of course they will most likely charge people via Nintendo Shop for more games. PC and hacked console NES emulation has gotten so good that it is exactly like playing a real NES these days. You can even buy USB NES controllers for your PC. I'll stick to my emulators. This is technically an emulation system anyways.


----------



## laudern (Jul 15, 2016)

Wouldn't it be embarrassing if this outsold the wii u?!?

$100 in Australia is probably a bit too much to ask.


----------



## regnad (Jul 15, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> http://ultrahdmi.retroactive.be/



Oh, I'm aware. I signed up for email notification like a year ago. Not a peep.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



laudern said:


> Wouldn't it be embarrassing if this outsold the wii u?!?
> 
> $100 in Australia is probably a bit too much to ask.



But that's Australian dollars! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Captain_N said:


> well considering i have 10 nes consoles including a top loade, r 3 ROBs, and over 430 carts i guess i dont need this. HDMI only is fail. For the best experience you need a crt. There are good hdmi to a/v converters tho.
> Is still a cool  all in 1 man if it had a cart slot tho... There is good games included and they are worth way more then the $59 price. Arent those controller ports the same as on the wii mote?



What? You're clearly a collector! If _anyone_ needs this thing it's you!


----------



## Zense (Jul 15, 2016)

At least it has more games than the WiiU.


----------



## urherenow (Jul 15, 2016)

Brainsick said:


> Of course they will most likely charge people via Nintendo Shop for more games.


Wrong. It's way worse than that. You get the 30 games... and ONLY the 30 games. The lid doesn't open to let you put an original cartridge in. It does not have connectivity or use external storage. I drooled when I heard the news. Drooled a bit more when I realized you could plug the controller into a Wii controller. Then I discovered that information. $60 is way too much for what it is. Useless. 



Zense said:


> At least it has more games than the WiiU.



uhh... what?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wii_U_software


----------



## zekepliskin (Jul 15, 2016)

The beauty of modern hardware is it's powerful enough to run old hardware well.  I can't imagine being like AVGN and having a collection of splitters and two dozen retro consoles under my TV, it's already pretty crowded under there with the several consoles, surround sound system, Fire TV and a few other bits.

I find my Wii U plays it's collection of games (via Loadiine), Wii (via USB Loader GX / CFG USB Loader), GameCube (via Nintendont) and also (S)NES/Genesis/GBA/DS/N64 (via RetroArch or VC depending on the title/system) just fine and amalgamates a lot of different consoles I love into one very well.  I'm not a hardware purist so as long as the emulation quality is excellent (stable and faithful recreations of video/sound, no input lag) I'd rather just have one box of tricks to cover just shy of a dozen consoles.

As much as I'm a sucker for retro gaming gadgets, I can comfortably emulate the NES well on my DSiXL, 3DS, Vita and Wii U so I can't justify another emulator since that's all it can do, while all the others can play their own games and emulate other platforms beyond the NES.  Again it's that "10 for the price/space of 1" type thinking.  This would make an awesome simple travel gadget though - most hotel TVs have a HDMI you can easily get to.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 15, 2016)

Zense said:


> 1. The controller looks great, but you can buy it separate so the controller doesn't argue for buying the console.
> 2. The games will be emulated with whatever the vc uses to run NES games.
> 3. If it will run NES cartridges it would be awesome. I'm hoping that hand on the picture is the world's largest hand, since that might mean it's a possibility...
> 4. I swear to God that if the USB cable is a micro type (like smart phones), I will laugh my ass off  from just thinking that I can plug my phone charger into a NES. Of course, I know it's perfectly possible.



1. Yeah, you can use the NES controller on a Wiimote by buying it separately (how cool is that!)
2. Just hope they do the emulation justice.
3. It's too small to actually use cartridges, plus, it's the size of a PSTV so.. yeah.
4. That's what I read on Ninty's page.



cvskid said:


> People might want this mostly as a collectors item and anyone who wanted a nes system would most likely have one by now.



It's ideal for gamers and collectors. 



laudern said:


> Wouldn't it be embarrassing if this outsold the wii u?!?
> 
> $100 in Australia is probably a bit too much to ask.



That would be funny. 



urherenow said:


> You get the 30 games... and ONLY the 30 games.


At least they're all great and fun to play.


----------



## flame1234 (Jul 15, 2016)

They did their market research. People seem to want this. I'm not included in this, but whatever, it's not like I have to buy it.

For something like the Wii U or any console: You can't tell the popularity in advance by market research. The question is "what do gamers want in a console," and not even gamers can tell you the answer. That question could be a whole separate topic, but I'm pretty sure nobody knows the answer, not even gamers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2016)

remember when sega made one of these a while back...and everyone hated it? but nintendo does it and everyone loves it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> remember when sega made one of these a while back...and everyone hated it? but nintendo does it and everyone loves it


If I remember correctly, there were some issues with it which either caused games to look or sound bad. Maybe even both, I don't really remember all that well. I could also be thinking of something entirely different.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

_*Note that an AC adapter for the USB cable is required to play the system but is not included in the packaging._
_Wait WHAT? I will have to buy a AC adapter??? That sucks_


----------



## Harsky (Jul 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> _*Note that an AC adapter for the USB cable is required to play the system but is not included in the packaging.
> Wait WHAT? I will have to buy a AC adapter??? That sucks_


Nintendo could've been shitlords and force us to use the 3DS power cable but I'm glad USB power is used since I own several Android phones over the years and I've got a handful of the power adapters.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 15, 2016)

Hypothetically, could Nintendo make more original NES systems if there was enough demand for them? (Along with NES cartridges and accessories)

The factories and machinery must be long gone by now.


----------



## civickm (Jul 15, 2016)

Harsky said:


> Nintendo could've been shitlords and force us to use the 3DS power cable but I'm glad USB power is used since I own several Android phones over the years and I've got a handful of the power adapters.


I got tons also with phone upgrades at my company I have boxes of them, mostly sell them for $1 at yard sales lol


----------



## Sliter (Jul 15, 2016)

come on phone energy/usb cabe is something easy to find nowadays XD


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Have you ever tried playing NES games on an HD TV using composite? It looks disgustingly blurry.


Nope, never have. But, that does seem horrible. Now, i understand xD


----------



## Inaki (Jul 15, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> can i hack it



I don't think I like this that much because it will probably be something along the lines of hyperkin's things or worse ( if only it was something like a real NES hardware tuned to output hdmi and read roms from a flash memory... ), but, if I bought one and someone found a way to make it read SDcards and/or USB drivers, I think I would carefully cut the false cap and make it an actual opennable cap ( not very difficult to do because the rotation axis is very close to the border, just "grow" some plastic on the corners on both cut pieces and put some small metal bars between the "grown" corners ).

Just an idea...


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jul 15, 2016)

Dat nostalgia though.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> If I remember correctly, there were some issues with it which either caused games to look or sound bad. Maybe even both, I don't really remember all that well. I could also be thinking of something entirely different.



This.

The SEGA mini consoles are shit. It's nothing to do with SEGA does it, it's bad, Nintendo does it, it's good. The ones licensed by SEGA (atgames makes the consoles) are just shit. Audio is awful and sounds nothing like the original console, certain games exhibit graphic glitches and to top it all off, the video output is downgraded. Original console outputs RGB, mini console, over 20 years later is composite only .


Back to NES mini, I wonder if Nintendo will fuck up the EU release by loading it up with shitty 50Hz versions of the games.


----------



## zekepliskin (Jul 15, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> For something like the Wii U or any console: You can't tell the popularity in advance by market research. The question is "what do gamers want in a console," and not even gamers can tell you the answer. That question could be a whole separate topic, but I'm pretty sure nobody knows the answer, not even gamers.



One of the best observations I've seen on here. 

Truth is, gamers just want something awesome, and no, they can't tell you what it is.  That's why game developers these days (okay it happened in the retro days too but perhaps not as much) will ca$hcow out a separate franchise until it's not profitable any more, because it's so difficult to find out what resonates with gamers and why, so when there's a hit it makes sense to keep it rolling.

Before I bought the Wii U I thought it was a dumb idea.  Now I've lived with it for a few weeks, done a few softmods it's the best console I've owned.  So I know for a fact, as a gamer I can't tell what I want, but Nintendo do specialise in trying to create wonder and doing things with the combination of technology available at the time that are unique, and although "only" 10 million people bought one (bit of a step down when the one before it shifted 15 times that) I suppose it does just that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> remember when sega made one of these a while back...and everyone hated it? but nintendo does it and everyone loves it



That's because Sega uses shoddy emulators.

I'll stick to Nestopia and Genesis Plus GX; they're far more superior than official emulation will ever be. Sega actually explained that their recent emulators are based off of Jenesis, a licensed emulator with horrible audio emulation


----------



## Zense (Jul 15, 2016)

urherenow said:


> uhh... what?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wii_U_software



Haha, of course I'm talking about games that are actually good. I don't think anyone cares about games like Family Party: 30 Great Games Obstacle Arcade, Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric etc..

This NES mini has 30 great games on it, which I would say is more than the amount of great games on the WiiU, but let's not discuss this further, since it's very off-topic.

On topic: This console needs to be hacked just to be able to use it for more than 30 games, because limiting it like that is just an insult to the buyers. Maybe Nintendo is making the NES mini like this to check how long it takes for modders to hack it, as a sort of test before they release the NX. Not saying they're gonna use the same security systems, prereleasing that would be stupid.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

Zense said:


> Haha, of course I'm talking about games that are actually good. I don't think anyone cares about games like Family Party: 30 Great Games Obstacle Arcade, Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric etc..
> 
> This NES mini has 30 great games on it, which I would say is more than the amount of great games on the WiiU, but let's not discuss this further, since it's very off-topic.
> 
> On topic: This console needs to be hacked just to be able to use it for more than 30 games, because limiting it like that is just an insult to the buyers. Maybe Nintendo is making the NES mini like this to check how long it takes for modders to hack it, as a sort of test before they release the NX. Not saying they're gonna use the same security systems, prereleasing that would be stupid.



I've no doubts that somehow it'll be hacked, just like how the Retron5 five was hacked to load ROMs, might not be easy though; Nintendo was very stingy about giving out specs for it.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pretty expensive really,  I'll stick to my ouya console which can do more and cost me less


----------



## Qtis (Jul 15, 2016)

Great to see something new, but sad to see it restricted. They could easily slap any amount of games on it and have still lots of space to spare for $5. If this device was solely made to emulate the original NES hardware, I doubt it would be impossible to succeed with very high levels of accuracy.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 15, 2016)

zerofalcon said:


> Nope, no usb support, neither internet connection. Just the 30 games pre installed and that's all. For collection purposes it's a nice addition.
> http://kotaku.com/the-mini-nes-wont-open-cant-connect-to-the-internet-1783693116





YayMii said:


> No, it won't have any method of expansion. Just the 30 games, and that's it. And no, those aren't USB ports, those are Wiimote expansion ports (as in, you can plug those NES controllers into a Wiimote for use with a Wii/WiiU/Bluetooth device). It does have a microUSB port on the back, but its sole purpose is to provide AC power to the unit (USB-to-wallplug adapter not included in PAL regions). It will run on emulation, and will have a few Virtual Console features as a result (like multi suspend points).
> I think that covers everything
> 
> This is meant to be a standalone novelty item, nothing more. As I mentioned before, I only consider the controller to be noteworthy, as there's not really anything about the console itself that'd be fascinating to the average Nintendo enthusiast.



So it's basically a VC box. Novelty is the key word here.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 15, 2016)

It's a good market for Nintendo to finally get into, but that price... Should be about half that.

Also, should have had actual NES controller ports, not CC ports. How you gonna plug an Advantage into that?


----------



## civickm (Jul 15, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> It's a good market for Nintendo to finally get into, but that price... Should be about half that.
> 
> Also, should have had actual NES controller ports, not CC ports. How you gonna plug an Advantage into that?


I agree, and using an advantage would be nice!


----------



## urherenow (Jul 15, 2016)

Zense said:


> Haha, of course I'm talking about games that are actually good. I don't think anyone cares about games like Family Party: 30 Great Games Obstacle Arcade, Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric etc..
> 
> This NES mini has 30 great games on it, which I would say is more than the amount of great games on the WiiU, but let's not discuss this further, since it's very off-topic.
> 
> On topic: This console needs to be hacked just to be able to use it for more than 30 games, because limiting it like that is just an insult to the buyers. Maybe Nintendo is making the NES mini like this to check how long it takes for modders to hack it, as a sort of test before they release the NX. Not saying they're gonna use the same security systems, prereleasing that would be stupid.


Not off topic at all. We're still talking about the NES being released. And even the game list they do include is stupid. There are so many great NES games... why choose inferior clones of arcade games that predate the NES (like Pacman)? If doing that, why not Rygar? Why Castlevania II and not Castlevania 3 with the enhanced sound? Why not Megaman?

Since the GBA, I've hacked/modded/got a flash cart for every console and handheld I've owned. Emulation of NES games has always been a primary motivation. But FORCING me to hack an NES... so I Can play NES games? Ludicrous!


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 15, 2016)

Zense said:


> Haha, of course I'm talking about games that are actually good. I don't think anyone cares about games like Family Party: 30 Great Games Obstacle Arcade, Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric etc..
> 
> This NES mini has 30 great games on it, which I would say is more than the amount of great games on the WiiU, but let's not discuss this further, since it's very off-topic.
> 
> On topic: This console needs to be hacked just to be able to use it for more than 30 games, because limiting it like that is just an insult to the buyers. Maybe Nintendo is making the NES mini like this to check how long it takes for modders to hack it, as a sort of test before they release the NX. Not saying they're gonna use the same security systems, prereleasing that would be stupid.



You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.
Absolutely none.


----------



## flame1234 (Jul 16, 2016)

Zense said:


> On topic: This console needs to be hacked just to be able to use it for more than 30 games, because limiting it like that is just an insult to the buyers. Maybe Nintendo is making the NES mini like this to check how long it takes for modders to hack it, as a sort of test before they release the NX. Not saying they're gonna use the same security systems, prereleasing that would be stupid.


For this product, no DRM makes sense. Because this product does not have removable storage media (built-in storage only). NES games are not that valuable - why would they want to use HDCP (for the HDMI output)? Why would they mind if someone recorded a video of themselves playing any of these classic games that they paid for? Why would they care if someone pulled the emulator and ROMs off the product by desoldering? There are good NES emulators out there already; these ROMs are out there already too.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> For this product, no DRM makes sense. Because this product does not have removable storage media (built-in storage only). NES games are not that valuable - why would they want to use HDCP (for the HDMI output)? Why would they mind if someone recorded a video of themselves playing any of these classic games that they paid for? Why would they care if someone pulled the emulator and ROMs off the product by desoldering? There are good NES emulators out there already; these ROMs are out there already too.



I agree, but if it were possible to desolder the chip and solder in a larger one with more games this might just be the greatest gift for friends or family members, especially at such a low price-point.
You could easily purchase 5 or 6 without breaking a sweat.


----------



## dronesplitter (Jul 16, 2016)

laudern said:


> Wouldn't it be embarrassing if this outsold the wii u?!?


Only if it's also embarrassing when it outsells the Xbox One.


----------



## laudern (Jul 16, 2016)

It has been said a few times but I'll say it again. Releasing a snes version of the same idea would be amazing. I've been wanting to repurchase a snes for a while now but the cost of the console and then extreme cost of the games that I would be interested in always put me off.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

laudern said:


> It has been said a few times but I'll say it again. Releasing a snes version of the same idea would be amazing. I've been wanting to repurchase a snes for a while now but the cost of the console and then extreme cost of the games that I would be interested in always put me off.



I would enjoy having this as well, but consider how much more difficult this would be, considering all those different special chips embedded in the SNES-cartridges. Even proper emulation of these chips requires quite a lot of processing power. Not that i wouldn't be delighted by such a thing.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 16, 2016)

They are emulated, and if it gets hacked, maybe more emulators could be loaded onto it


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> They are emulated, and if it gets hacked, maybe more emulators could be loaded onto it


While you are probably right that they employ emulation here, a part of me still wishes they simply reproduced the original hardware, but i am very aware of highly unlikely that is compared to the far cheaper solution of emulation.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 16, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> While you are probably right that they employ emulation here, a part of me still wishes they simply reproduced the original hardware, but i am very aware of highly unlikely that is compared to the far cheaper solution of emulation.


Its emulation. I dont think that they would use old technology now. Many people don't own nes carts so it would be useless for them


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Its emulation. I dont think that they would use old technology now. Many people don't own nes carts so it would be useless for them


Your assumptions are correct, your reasoning isn't.
Ever since the time of Gunpei Yokoi has Nintendo been about NOTHING but old technology.
It is their company motto. It translates to "Lateral thinking with withered technology".
No Nintendo console has ever been truly high-end. It always used older, proven technologies.
The GameBoy was antiquated even at release.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 16, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> Your assumptions are correct, your reasoning isn't.
> Ever since the time of Gunpei Yokoi has Nintendo been about NOTHING but old technology.
> It is their company motto. It translates to "Lateral thinking with withered technology".
> No Nintendo console has ever been truly high-end. It always used older, proven technologies.
> The GameBoy was antiquated even at release.


You understood it wrong, the nes is really old and it uses parts that aren't available so easy anymore


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> You understood it wrong, the nes is really old and it uses parts that aren't available so easy anymore


Nintendo is a multi-billion dollar company. They have no need to buy "off the shelf" parts.
I know it is most likely to be emulation, but it would be wonderful if it wasn't.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 16, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> Nintendo is a multi-billion dollar company. They have no need to buy "off the shelf" parts.
> I know it is most likely to be emulation, but it would be wonderful if it wasn't.


Well we have devices like the retron for that


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well we have devices like the retron for that


The Retron is pure emulation and FAR worse than that. It is emulation based on stolen code.
This device shouldn't even exist.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 16, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> The Retron is pure emulation and FAR worse than that. It is emulation based on stolen code.
> This device shouldn't even exist.


Well you could use an original nes and run the signal through an converter. But those are really expensive


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well you could use an original nes and run the signal through an converter. But those are really expensive



You can actually mod most models of NES to output through RGB, but all of this is off-topic.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 16, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> You understood it wrong, the nes is really old and it uses parts that aren't available so easy anymore


The main replacement part you would most likely ever need is a new 72 pin connector and you can find those all over amazon.


----------



## ned (Jul 16, 2016)

Why do you even need the bulky console base just make a snes controller clone that casts 
to a tv wirelessy via miracast.


----------



## Zense (Jul 16, 2016)

urherenow said:


> Not off topic at all. We're still talking about the NES being released. And even the game list they do include is stupid. There are so many great NES games... why choose inferior clones of arcade games that predate the NES (like Pacman)? If doing that, why not Rygar? Why Castlevania II and not Castlevania 3 with the enhanced sound? Why not Megaman?
> 
> Since the GBA, I've hacked/modded/got a flash cart for every console and handheld I've owned. Emulation of NES games has always been a primary motivation. But FORCING me to hack an NES... so I Can play NES games? Ludicrous!


Haha! That's a good point there...
What I meant by off-topic was starting a discussing about what games are good on the WiiU. Just to elaborate on my argument though, before posting I made a quick count of the WiiU games that scored well on Metacritic and I believe I got to around 15, but I can see people arguing it up to a 30 (if they consider stuff I don't, like NfS, AC3, ME3, HD remakes etc.).

Anyways, you're right by discussing the games included on the NES mini, and I didn't look too closely at the list before commenting. I guess I had too much faith in Nintendo. Still, I would say around two thirds of them are great classics and also what most people (who stopped playing these consoles long time ago) would remember. But yeah, they definitely could've chosen different and better games, like the ones you mention. Personally I would've loved Contra and Dragon Warrior, which for Europeans could be considered the first time we get it on a "NES", together with FF.

I'm pretty convinced that this is just some hardware wrapped in a NES-like plastic shell capable of running whatever they use to emulate VC NES games. It's sad that we got the false hope of them actually using the old hardware, which would've been great.



KingpinSlim said:


> You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.
> Absolutely none.


OK. Excuse me.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 16, 2016)

Since it uses a MicroUSB port for power, I think that theoretically it could be plugged into a computer to get firmware upgrades. 

It's plausible anyways, if only just as insurance to make sure Nintendo doesn't have to recall them just because there's a change or glitch in the HDMI spec or a bug they missed in one of the roms.

And if _that's_ the case... Maybe we can jailbreak it and add more roms?

It's a very slim chance, but I think it's possible. Perhaps it disables the data channels by default, but you can press a secret button combination to access a utility mode?


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 16, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Since it uses a MicroUSB port for power, I think that theoretically it could be plugged into a computer to get firmware upgrades.
> 
> It's plausible anyways, if only just as insurance to make sure Nintendo doesn't have to recall them just because there's a change or glitch in the HDMI spec or a bug they missed in one of the roms.
> 
> ...


What if it has wheels and we can ride it around with one under each foot?
What if it can fly and deliver Donuts straight into our mouth?

None of that makes sense and helps no one?
Yep... thats speculation for ya.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 16, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> The Retron is pure emulation and FAR worse than that. It is emulation based on stolen code.
> This device shouldn't even exist.



Retron5 supposedly corrected that, but I don't think they really have any other code; RetroArch developers called them out on it, here's to hoping this NES uses good emulation this time.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 16, 2016)

The difference being that every Nintendo console since the Wii and DSi are upgradeable (and even the Wii Mini has a service USB port). It stands to reason that the NES Classic may be able to use the USB port for servicing.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 16, 2016)

(note: haven't even remotely read the entire thread)

Wow...I gotta say it looks pretty amazing. Reasonable price, all the NES classics and a nice-looking device to boot. The only thing I'm seriously doubting is the wire: it looks as if you're forced to sit almost at point blank range to your television.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 16, 2016)

ned said:


> Why do you even need the bulky console base just make a snes controller clone that casts
> to a tv wirelessy via miracast.



You're right, and that's why I'm probably not buying this. There are already too many ways to enjoy the 8bit and 16bit era games without needing a box with a limited list of installed games. I just bought a Sony Bravia TV last month that has Android for its OS. All the good emulators are there for free, or for 2-3 dollars at most, on the google play store. All I need is a PS4 controller and a USB thumbdrive w/ roms on it and I'm in business.

I own some old consoles (AV Fami, Super Fami, Super Fami Jr., Saturn, Playstation, N64, Gamecube) and I enjoy playing on that real, original hardware very much. But once you're talking emulation, I don't really care whether it's Nintendo's emulator or Nostalgia or SNES9X EX+ or whatever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 16, 2016)

Hanafuda said:


> You're right, and that's why I'm probably not buying this. There are already too many ways to enjoy the 8bit and 16bit era games without needing a box with a limited list of installed games. I just bought a Sony Bravia TV last month that has Android for its OS. All the good emulators are there for free, or for 2-3 dollars at most, on the google play store. All I need is a PS4 controller and a USB thumbdrive w/ roms on it and I'm in business.
> 
> I own some old consoles (AV Fami, Super Fami, Super Fami Jr., Saturn, Playstation, N64, Gamecube) and I enjoy playing on that real, original hardware very much. But once you're talking emulation, I don't really care whether it's Nintendo's emulator or Nostalgia or SNES9X EX+ or whatever.



Snes9x EX+ is indeed a very good Snes emulator for Android, probably one of the best.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 16, 2016)

vwii has all the emus i need (except a decent psx and n64 emu)


----------



## ned (Jul 16, 2016)

Hanafuda said:


> You're right, and that's why I'm probably not buying this. There are already too many ways to enjoy the 8bit and 16bit era games without needing a box with a limited list of installed games. I just bought a Sony Bravia TV last month that has Android for its OS. All the good emulators are there for free, or for 2-3 dollars at most, on the google play store. All I need is a PS4 controller and a USB thumbdrive w/ roms on it and I'm in business.
> 
> I own some old consoles (AV Fami, Super Fami, Super Fami Jr., Saturn, Playstation, N64, Gamecube) and I enjoy playing on that real, original hardware very much. But once you're talking emulation, I don't really care whether it's Nintendo's emulator or Nostalgia or SNES9X EX+ or whatever.



Sony use Mali gpu too like Sammy?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 16, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> vwii has all the emus i need (except a decent psx and n64 emu)



Which is never gonna happen, people simply have no interest in improving PSX or N64 emulation.

Edit: Just to set the record straight, and just so no one else takes this out of context, this is purely meant for the Wii side of things; Wii homebrew is at a standstill, aside from a few emulators like mGBA and RetroArch, there hasn't been much progress with other apps. N64 and PSX are currently stagnant.


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm definitely getting this!!!    I mean, if you look at how much VC games are, that's a steal!


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 16, 2016)

The NSMBHD thread pretty much answered a lot of my questions about it, it's interesting.
(Sega need to do this with the Megadrive, oh, and leave Cosmic Eternity unaltered)


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 16, 2016)

ned said:


> Sony use Mali gpu too like Sammy?



No idea. It's not a "super TV" or anything. It's a Sony XBR55X810C, i.e. 55" 4K Android TV, cost me $895. Main reasons I bought it were 1) positive reviews naming it the best buy under $1000, and 2) since its an Android TV it can run VLC Media Player, which means I can hook up a USB hard drive full of archived videos and not worry about which formats won't be compatible with the TV. VLC plays it all.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 16, 2016)

Well, this announcement inspired me to buy a Wii off eBay to soft mod for emulators. It also brought me back to gbatemp.  Not sure if that was Nintendo's intention...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 16, 2016)

Hanafuda said:


> You're right, and that's why I'm probably not buying this. There are already too many ways to enjoy the 8bit and 16bit era games without needing a box with a limited list of installed games. I just bought a Sony Bravia TV last month that has Android for its OS. All the good emulators are there for free, or for 2-3 dollars at most, on the google play store. All I need is a PS4 controller and a USB thumbdrive w/ roms on it and I'm in business.
> 
> I own some old consoles (AV Fami, Super Fami, Super Fami Jr., Saturn, Playstation, N64, Gamecube) and I enjoy playing on that real, original hardware very much. But once you're talking emulation, I don't really care whether it's Nintendo's emulator or Nostalgia or SNES9X EX+ or whatever.


Have you tried running an emulator on it? Nearly all smart tvs run the cheapest processor the company can get their hands on. Although an Android tv needs more power I can't imagine it's processor has been chosen with gaming in mind. And this is Sony which would prefer you buy a PlayStation.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 16, 2016)

bitjacker said:


> or get an everdrive



That's a great alternative but it's pricier than a Mini NES and it's not produced by Nintendo (obviously ).



XDel said:


> Please tell me that the NX will be using the same game ports.



Nintendo has brought back the GameCube controller back in print so chances are they will still have the Wiimote around but the actual ports? They didn't do that for the CCP controllers or GameCube so it's unlikely.



Bladexdsl said:


> you guys realize that's what this is it's VC in a box it will be the exact same roms as on the VC.
> 
> and $60 + $10 per controller for a nes? KEEP IT vwii working just fine



This is for nostalgia and collectors. Scalpers will definitely try to butt in too.



Zero72463 said:


> They basically included all the games you were planning to buy...



For some reason there's Mega Man 2 but not Mega Man 1.



Bladexdsl said:


> well they have to try and sell some THING before they release the NX the wiiu is DEAD



It'd be funny if it outsold the Wii U.



Phantom64 said:


> can i hack it



It's not even out so just wait for the modders to let the public know. There's USB connectivity but if that's a no go then it may require to open the actual case which I personally wouldn't do it then.



Bladexdsl said:


> remember when sega made one of these a while back...and everyone hated it? but nintendo does it and everyone loves it



That was produced by AtGames and other crappy third party companies so the built quality was very poor, this is officially produced by Nintendo.



ned said:


> Why do you even need the bulky console base just make a snes controller clone that casts
> to a tv wirelessy via miracast.



It's for the Nintendo fans and gamers of the 80's and 90's.


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 17, 2016)

so it is basically a retropie in a fancy case, but without the ability to play other systems and add any newer games?


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jul 17, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Which is never gonna happen, people simply have no interest in improving PSX or N64 emulation.


Erm... No. You are mistaken.
Ever heard of the recent releases of ePSXe? Guess you haven't.
Ever heard of the N64 Vulkan based Emulator? Guess you haven't.

I know this isn't just your fault alone, everyone on GBAtemp seems to be doing this, but stop talking out off your ass.
If you know nothing, thats fine, but don't pretend that you do.
Someone might actually read your comment.


----------



## ned (Jul 17, 2016)

Sammy tv's also have the Playstation Now game streaming service, I'm guessing Sonys have too?
my sammy has 1.2gb  on board flash storage and runs some linux tv varient I don't think it's android irc,
apps can be run off usb too, to run emulators or unlicensed apps thuough on mine you have to root it with samygo.
roku boxs also like the now tv also allow you to upload a single unlicensed app to the box for testing in developer mode.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2016)

I'll still use my real NES and my Wii for emulation thank you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 17, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> Erm... No. You are mistaken.
> Ever heard of the recent releases of ePSXe? Guess you haven't.
> Ever heard of the N64 Vulkan based Emulator? Guess you haven't.
> 
> ...



Yikes, that was my bad.. I meant for the Wii, not in general; when it comes to Wii64 and WiiSX for the Wii , that's as far as they're gonna get; there is no interest in improving said emulators for the Wii. That was my fault for not clarifying, my apologies. If you read the quote that I quoted, I was quoting his mention of vWii, which is the Wii Mode, when it comes to Wii homebrew, nothing will ever improve on PSX or N64 since the Wii isn't all that powerful. Wii U, yes, Wii, not a chance. Please reread what I quoted and not take it out of context.

So yes, for PC, Android, etc, ePSXe, Mupen, etc are making strides, for the Wii side of things, not a thing has been happening and has come to a halt; the Wii can't really emulate them well unless someone has interest.

Edit: Sorry for the confusion ><


----------



## ReigningSemtex (Jul 17, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> Erm... No. You are mistaken.
> Ever heard of the recent releases of ePSXe? Guess you haven't.
> Ever heard of the N64 Vulkan based Emulator? Guess you haven't.
> 
> ...



I think he was referring to improving n64 and psx emulators on wii and vwii. 

I will definitely be getting a nes classic and if they made a snes version I will have some of that too


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 17, 2016)

ReigningSemtex said:


> I think he was referring to improving n64 and psx emulators on wii and vwii.
> 
> I will definitely be getting a nes classic and if they made a snes version I will have some of that too



I was and my comment was left open to be misinterpreted, I have since added a disclaimer to my earlier post from today.  I wish though, that Nintendo would make an Snes version of this, as I'd personally much get that than the NES one. Why? Simple, I never grew up with one, the Snes was the first console I ever had, and thus, have more of an attachment to it.


----------



## ReigningSemtex (Jul 17, 2016)

@the_randomizer

Totally the snes is my favourite console overall I played nes when I was younger but snes was the console that has all my main gaming nostalgia, however I would definitely like a n64 with hdmi seeing as even getting rgb from that thing requires modding. 

I never understood that, the master system had rgb but the n64 years later down the line didn't


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 17, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Have you tried running an emulator on it? Nearly all smart tvs run the cheapest processor the company can get their hands on. Although an Android tv needs more power I can't imagine it's processor has been chosen with gaming in mind. And this is Sony which would prefer you buy a PlayStation.



No, and probably won't. It's not worth the $45 or so the PS4 controller would cost me when I already own an actual AV Famicom w/ EDN8, Super Famicom w/ SD2SNES, etc. etc., and a 27" Trinitron WEGA. My point earlier was just that there are a million ways to acceptably emulate old consoles these days. On your PC, on your phone, on your TV. Who needs a cute little box, unless you don't know how to dl and use an emu? As for my TV, I don't know how it would run NES & SNES emus, or whatever else is available on Android, and it's pretty much OT for this thread ... but like ned's Samsung it does have Playstation Now PS3 game streaming capability, so it's no slouch. And that is tempting and would give me an excuse to buy the PS4 controller, but I just wouldn't ever be able to get my $99 worth for the subscription.


----------



## TVL (Jul 17, 2016)

I was interested in this when I first saw it, but five minutes later I realized I have no use for it. I already have the complete romset and USB -> NES controller on my PC. I also think retro systems needs filters, scanlines, watered down colors etc to look good.


----------



## ned (Jul 17, 2016)

ReigningSemtex said:


> @the_randomizer
> 
> Totally the snes is my favourite console overall I played nes when I was younger but snes was the console that has all my main gaming nostalgia, however I would definitely like a n64 with hdmi seeing as even getting rgb from that thing requires modding.
> 
> I never understood that, the master system had rgb but the n64 years later down the line didn't



It did? was that on the ms1 or ms2 cause my UK PAL ms2 had shitty RF with a switch, 
I swear the RF signal from it was worse than the commodore 64.


----------



## laudern (Jul 17, 2016)

People saying "it's not worth the money" are missing the point. Of course it is not worth the price of 30 old games you can obviously get for free. Buying this solely for the games is not why people want this. 

The nostalgia of owning a miniature replica that also functions and plays a few great classic games, that is why some people see value in it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It'd be funny if it outsold the Wii U.


i'm sure it will from the way the boyz are going nutz over it on IGN


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 17, 2016)

ReigningSemtex said:


> @the_randomizer
> 
> Totally the snes is my favourite console overall I played nes when I was younger but snes was the console that has all my main gaming nostalgia, however I would definitely like a n64 with hdmi seeing as even getting rgb from that thing requires modding.
> 
> I never understood that, the master system had rgb but the n64 years later down the line didn't


There actually exists an HDMI mod board for N64s, It's pretty sweller. Otherwise a good CRT with RGB is the best way to go. Here's a modded french one for a good price.


----------



## ReigningSemtex (Jul 17, 2016)

@ned ms1 mate, but rgb modded ms2's are fairly cheap around my way on ebay too.

@Catastrophic yeah a good price but no shipping available and unfortunately not in my country otherwise I would love a rgb n64.

When we start getting into hdmi mods on these consoles we are talking even more money which is understandable but for Nintendo to offer some of the best games and being an official Nintendo product at a very reasonable price I am definitely on board.
I have even heard of people wanting to buy one just for the mini nes case with the hope of gutting it to fit in their own retro console (guessing really only the raspberry pi would be small enough) so it's interesting to see what's ahead for nintendo with this console and what modders will be able to do with it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'm sure it will from the way the boyz are going nutz over it on IGN


The amiibos have easily outsold the Wii U so a Mini NES shouldn't be too hard to accomplish that either. Wii U is by far Nintendo's most embarrassing console ever produced (Virtual Boy was considered a handheld device nt a console). It's true that the Wii was a dust collector but at least that sold like hotcakes.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The amiibos have easily outsold the Wii U so a Mini NES shouldn't be too hard to accomplish that either. Wii U is by far Nintendo's most embarrassing console ever produced (Virtual Boy was considered a handheld device nt a console). It's true that the Wii was a dust collector but at least that sold like hotcakes.


I would think a small figure for $12.99 would sell a lot more, and easier, than a $200+ electronic device yes.


----------



## DHall243 (Jul 17, 2016)

I can't justify spending $60 on this seeing that Sega sells consoles similar for $20 Like i said on my first post on the first page, Ill just buy an Everdrive N8 for the NES i already have.


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 17, 2016)

So is there going to be a shop where you can download other games or is it just going to be 30 games?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 17, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> So is there going to be a shop where you can download other games or is it just going to be 30 games?


nope, just those 30 games


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 17, 2016)

ut2k4master said:


> nope, just those 30 games


Well fuck. I do wonder if they'll at least release mini cartridges though...


----------



## DHall243 (Jul 17, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Well fuck. I do wonder if they'll at least release mini cartridges though...


For what cartridge slot?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 17, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Well fuck. I do wonder if they'll at least release mini cartridges though...


for all we know this device just has two controller ports and an hdmi out (and power of course), nothing more


----------



## mediabob (Jul 18, 2016)

DHall243 said:


> I can't justify spending $60 on this seeing that Sega sells consoles similar for $20 Like i said on my first post on the first page, Ill just buy an Everdrive N8 for the NES i already have.



Those $20 consoles are  not made be Sega and they are complete trash. The sound is horrible, the emulation sucks, and the controller is shit. And while it does have a cartridge slot the compatibility is limited, it won't play about half the cartridges I own.

Also half the built in games are not even Genesis games, they are like flash garbage, and even though they can be found on the cheap the actual retail price was $49.

This console actually being made by Nintendo will most likely be a higher quality product. 

Also for all of you asking why Nintendo doesent just put the whole NES library on a chip, remember they have to license those games. They can't just dump a rom collection torrent on a chip and sell it. They would need to license every individual game from the original publisher.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 18, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I would think a small figure for $12.99 would sell a lot more, and easier, than a $200+ electronic device yes.



The point is that Nintendo consoles usually sell in great numbers but Wii U failed miserably to the point it only outsold the Dreamcast (which took several years to accomplish) and also being outsold by Happy Meal toys doesn't give it a good image either.



DHall243 said:


> I can't justify spending $60 on this seeing that Sega sells consoles similar for $20 Like i said on my first post on the first page, Ill just buy an Everdrive N8 for the NES i already have.


The Sega AtGames' micro-consoles were cheap but terrible. This is going to be officially produced by Nintendo but it's really not going to be much different than a Pi inside a Mini NES shell and stuff.



DHall243 said:


> For what cartridge slot?


That's apparently for decoration.


----------



## DHall243 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thats what im saying there is not cart slot


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jul 18, 2016)

lets wait and see what the hackers gona do with it. Mabe we can wire an sd reader inside or something xD is there any news on a famicom release?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 18, 2016)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> lets wait and see what the hackers gona do with it. Mabe we can wire an sd reader inside or something xD is there any news on a famicom release?


Nope no news


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 19, 2016)

If someone can mod this to add a true nes cartridge slot, this would be a fantastic choice.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 19, 2016)

I think the cartridge slot would almost be wider than the console.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 20, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> I think the cartridge slot would almost be wider than the console.


Maybe he meant connect an external cable to connect cartridges. Doesn't seem very practical and more of a mess.


----------



## Deboog (Jul 20, 2016)

mediabob said:


> Also for all of you asking why Nintendo doesent just put the whole NES library on a chip, remember they have to license those games. They can't just dump a rom collection torrent on a chip and sell it. They would need to license every individual game from the original publisher.


Frankly I am blown away by the games they HAVE gotten the rights to. Final Fantasy? Castlevania? Mega Man? Damn Nintendo has connections.


----------



## shaams007 (Jul 20, 2016)

i love nintindo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

love it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 20, 2016)

Excited probably picking this up! Even though I wasn't around anytime near the NES


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nintendo just released a commercial for it.  It looks badass lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2016)

And it's still not on the US Amazon's page, nice fail, Nintendo of America -_-


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 22, 2016)

This will be a good way to get a new generation exposed to Nintendo IP.
Metroid, Zelda, SMB etc.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 23, 2016)

From IGN:

















Source: http://ign.com/articles/2016/07/21/comic-con-2016-the-nes-classic-edition-is-adorable-in-person

The tray doesn't open, that's just for decoration but everyone knows it by now. It sure looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2016)

I hope somebody finds a way to hack it. Would be cool to boot up Contra or other NES games not included on this


----------



## Clector (Jul 24, 2016)

So bad it seems that it only have HDMI, it will be good that it have other output like the Wii and Wii U one.


----------



## ned (Jul 29, 2016)

http://www.gamesradar.com/sorry-nintendo-this-3d-printed-mini-nes-is-way-better-than-yours/

pmsl


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 5, 2016)

Damn, I just received an email from amazon saying that due to limited stock shipping has been delayed to November 23rd.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 5, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Damn, I just received an email from amazon saying that due to *limited stock* shipping has been delayed to November 23rd.


Oh boy


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Damn, I just received an email from amazon saying that due to limited stock shipping has been delayed to November 23rd.



It was pretty stupid of retailers to not allow people to preorder this, nice going Nintendo.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 5, 2016)

Apparently my secret santa has gotten me one for Christmas. I don't know how though, I just found out accidentally and I can't pry for details.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 5, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> It was pretty stupid of retailers to not allow people to preorder this, nice going Nintendo.


Well I did pre-order it, yet I'm not getting it on launch day.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well I did pre-order it, yet I'm not getting it on launch day.



I thought places like Amazon couldn't let people preorder it, either way, they didn't plan very well, did they? I hate artificial shortages.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Nov 5, 2016)

Assholes. Good job, Amazon.


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't think it's the first time either; Angry Joe apparently had this happen to him recently.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Nov 5, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I don't think it's the first time either; Angry Joe apparently had this happen to him recently.



I had this happen with me before one Amazon I pre-ordered Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX got an email on the release day telling me I had to wait TWO WEEKS for my day one copy so I said screw that and just bought the Digital release on the EShop


----------



## cvskid (Nov 5, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> It was pretty stupid of retailers to not allow people to preorder this, nice going Nintendo.


I'm thinking it's because of people who order a large amount of the same thing and then mark the price up higher than it should be due to "shortage" aka "resellers".


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 5, 2016)

cvskid said:


> I'm thinking it's because of people who order a large amount of the same thing and then mark the price up higher than it should be due to "shortage" aka "resellers".



Yeah, well screw the scalpers I say.


----------

